
Do animals grieve like we do? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/02/science/02angi.html
======
stcredzero
Yes they do. I've seen a dog pine for its mother.

There are also eccentric gay dogs who pine for their (also male) wiener-dog
objects of affection, but who freeze up when a foxy female starts sniffing
their bum.

------
omouse
Not Hacker News?

